# Supreme Commander 2 instant Crash!



## scraperj (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok, so I installed SC2 and played it for about a month with no problems. Now all the sudden any time I try to start it up it thinks for a sec. Blink a black screen as if trying to load for just a moment, and then goes back to the desktop as if nothing happened! Ive tried un-installing and re-installing both SC2 and steam itself without result. Ive contacted the game support and I get nothing but automated responses.

My PC can obviously handle it since it worked for a while.

Please Help!


----------



## scraperj (Apr 9, 2010)

This is the only thing th automated response from game support asked from me. I sent it and they still keep sending the same e-mail requesting it.

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion dv7 Notebook PC
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9000 @ 2.00GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 6144MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 6112MB RAM
Page File: 2152MB used, 10068MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode


----------



## scraperj (Apr 9, 2010)

Please Help!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

hello scraperj and welcome to TSF.
Sorry for the delay in response.

Have you tried these steps first?

DO you know what your PSU is? (power supply unit)
Can you tell us the 12v voltage in your bios please.


----------

